# Poor Cone Head



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

So Bomber had to get about three inches of his tail docked because of his happy tail. So now he has a stubby tail and a cone head and I of course, had to take pics and share with everyone

Poor guy he's all embarrassed
































































Its like a shiney plastic halo.








































Thats it Lady, you get the butt. Enough on this picture nonsense


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

He looks sad, untill i saw the one of you petting him. Sucks they had to take part of the tail off, better than the whole thing. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Poor fella, he is still one of my favs though


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

lol poor guy


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

aww man i feel bad for the poor guy... it was for the best tho! thanks for sharing


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Poor Bomber He looks like a four legged beer bong.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

lmao a beer bong...thats funny haha. hes still ripped tho, good lookin dog


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

HA! I knew it was him when I read the title lol.. Poor old guy.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Awwww poor baby, I bet he hates that cone lol. What had happened to his tail? I must have missed the history, sorry to have to ask.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Poor Bomber! he looks like he could pick up satellite tv and he's not happy with the reception.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

FloorCandy said:


> Awwww poor baby, I bet he hates that cone lol. What had happened to his tail? I must have missed the history, sorry to have to ask.


He had really bad happy tail, and he beat the end of his tail so bad his bone was starting to show so, had to dock it.


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

poor guy i feel bad for him


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

We have the same issue with 2 of ours. 1 is a lot worse than the other but we are starting to consider a partial dock as well. Poor guy looks so sad. He is a cutie though and RIPPED!!


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

He's so handsome! I can't wait to see pics after the bandages are off Chrisy. He does look a little sad but I'm sure he's more embarrassed than anything hehe. Poor lil man. He's so gorgeous though!


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

aww poor baby. Why did he have to get it docked?


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

BedlamBully said:


> He had really bad happy tail, and he beat the end of his tail so bad his bone was starting to show so, had to dock it.


awwww poor baby! is he ok now ?
he look cute with the plastic cone ! hehehe


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

wow my dogs don't beat their tails that hard. Zeus is pretty damn close though.


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

bump, how's big bomber doin? Does he have the cone off now? How is the tail.

Ya know someone should decorate those cones and make em look cool. 

Leetle side biznazz....lol I think I have had too much coffee.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

He still has the cone and the trail wrapped. He should get it off next week poor guy just sits out in his run and stares at the back door.....i think he's plotting my demise.


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Poor guy, guess he doesn't recognize you actually did him a favor huh. He should just be happy you didn't give him a full dock for that unruly tail .


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

awww poor guy. He will be back to whipping you in the leg with his tail in no time


----------

